# File.pathSeparator()



## Maik20 (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand erklären warum File.pathSeparator() mir unter Windows ein ";" und kein "\" liefert?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo;



> /**
> * The system-dependent path-separator character.  This field is
> * initialized to contain the first character of the value of the system
> * property <code>path.separator</code>.  This character is used to
> ...


Das ist das Zeichen mit dem je nach OS Pfade in Umgebungsvariablen getrennt werden. 


```
C:\>set
....
Path=C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\bin;C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\client_1\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;....
....
```
Was du suchst ist das File.separatorChar bzw. File.separator.

Gruß Tom


----------

